Large scale production of high quality Ethanol from Milk - teruakohatu
======
teruakohatu
About two weeks ago there was a good discussion about Vodka and Gin being made
from milk (whey).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22636506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22636506)

I just found out this is done on a very large scale, 15 million litres per
year, here in New Zealand by one of the world's largest dairy organizations.
They are not marketing it for drinking but apparently it is very high quality.

~~~
HarryHirsch
It appears wasteful to put the cellulose from the grass through a cow to
obtain a low-value product.

We used to say that coal liquefaction is a political process because of its
price tag, only Hitler Germany and South Africa under Apartheid used it when
they were cut off from importsd. But bovine ethanol is even worse.

~~~
detaro
It's a by-product of the main process making a high-value product. Why exactly
is using it bad?

